# Brighton's new i360 tower - a ' giant dildo with a cock-ring'



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

Following on from this feature about the West Pier, this thing is being touted as its successor. 



> At just four metres wide, the i360 has a slender, elegant design. Sited on the axis of the Grade II* Regency Square, it will make a positive contribution to the Regency Square Conservation Area, adding visual interest and enhancing its character and appearance.
> At the foot of the tower will be a shop and hospitality suite and a cafe/restaurant catering for up to 400 people.



What do we think, urban?

More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-brighton-i360-tower-successor-to-the-west-pier/
http://www.brightoni360.co.uk/


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't see it ever being built. Like the Frank Gheary development in Hove, the Marina redevelopment and other big developments that were planned for Brighton during the boom, it'll come to nothing. The town is far too conservative when it comes to development.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2011)

seen the site and artists impressions on the hoardings
does look impressive scale etc but can't help but think it doesn't really fit in, especially on the thing that they're building it on
just a touristy thing and no way a good enough replacement for the West Pier imo


----------



## rover07 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think its been dropped now. They've gone for a big ferris wheel up the Kemp Town end instead.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

rover07 said:


> I think its been dropped now. They've gone for a big ferris wheel up the Kemp Town end instead.


Their site is still insisting that it has funding and will be opening in 2013. The West Pier trust are (rather bizarrely) giving it their full backing too.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 31, 2011)

That was the stand out quote from your West Pier photography thread.. there aren't enough landmarks to merit it, let alone with a 100? person capacity per go?

Wrong location, wrong structure.. wrong, wrong, wrong. The architect in the video is a fool.


----------



## rover07 (Mar 31, 2011)

I may be wrong. They originally wanted to build a load of shops on the seafront, blocking the views from Brunswick Square.

That didnt get very far then a Ferris wheel was planned but that too was way too big. The sailing club and other small shops there objected. 

Now... who knows. I hope it doesnt get built. The area is nice and quiet. Skateboarders and rollerskaters use the tarmaced over swimming pool to practice/dance with their portable soundsystems. 

Its a good open space for staging all sorts of events. 

Im sure it will make loads of money for the developers but its fuck all use for the people who live here.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish they'd collared those fucking twats responsible for torching the West Pier straight after it got its £14m renovation grant. 

I simply can't think who on earth may have been motivated to do such a thing though. 

Meanwhile, here's a pretty picture of the other pier.


----------



## JWH (Mar 31, 2011)

fugly.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 31, 2011)

rover07 said:


> I think its been dropped now. They've gone for a big ferris wheel up the Kemp Town end instead.


 
I wish they'd do something about the railings instead - there are big chunks of rusty metal falling off because it's so long since they were painted, and one of the staircases leading to Maderia Drive has been sealed off because it's crumbling away


----------



## scifisam (Mar 31, 2011)

Possibly not the best comparison ever; that's one of the least dildo-looking buildings I've ever seen. And do cock rings usually go _round _the cock, like someone's been playing hoopla?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 31, 2011)

editor said:


> I wish they'd collared those fucking twats responsible for torching the West Pier straight after it got its £14m renovation grant.
> 
> I simply can't think who on earth may have been motivated to do such a thing though.



There was some speculation that the owners of the other pier were behind it. Others thought developer wanted the old structure out of the way so they could build something new but it's listed status prevented them.
There were actually 2 arson attacks on the West Pier & one on the Palace pier all within a short period of time. It was all rather suspicious.

 Another theory was that a certain notorious Brighton landlord was part of it as he was form for setting fire to squats when he wants some new building put in it's place.

4 February 2003 - fire on Palace pier

28 March 2003 - firedestroys end of West Pier

 12 May 2003 - fire destroys remaining part of West pier

http://www.theargus.co.uk/archive/2...ble__Don_t_blame_us_for_West_pier_s_downfall/


> The Noble Organisation, which bought the Palace Pier 20 years ago, has pursued a series of legal challenges to the proposed West Pier restoration, which now seems doomed.
> 
> Private developer St Modwen has formally withdrawn its support for the West Pier project after the Heritage Lottery Fund pulled the plug on its promised £14 million funding in January, having rejected a request for a further £5 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2011)

obviously these towers to replace piers are all the rage...

http://www.whitbyseaanglers.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=18712.0

http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/t...ame-for-redcar-seafront-tower-84229-27104924/


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2011)

'Vertical pier' my arse. Piers are supposed _to go out to sea._


----------



## starfish (Apr 1, 2011)

I think its been a complete & utter waste of time & money & hope it never gets built. It would also look bloody stupid.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2011)

Did all this start with the 'iconic' Millenium Wheel - at least in my mind, until then most of the UK had resisted these bollocky branding projects, now we have phalluses going up all over the show*?



* better phrasing optional


----------



## rover07 (Apr 2, 2011)

editor said:


> 'Vertical pier' my arse. Piers are supposed _to go out to sea._


 
I can see the thinking, about giving a different perspective on the sea/coast. The great attraction of Beachy Head is the fantastic panoramic view.

West Pier Trust have pretty much given up.


----------



## bromley (Apr 3, 2011)

I like it, but it should have a glass floor!

Would prefer a west pier though.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 3, 2011)

I think what Brighton needs is a sky-scraping "love hotel" that actually is shaped like a phallus.   Admittedly anywhere would be more romantic than that god awful 60s hotel currently a few yards west of Regency Square.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> now we have phalluses going up all over the show*?
> 
> * better phrasing optional



Probably spot on. Us vauxhall tavern users have been discussing the two cocks erected next to the pub


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2011)

as if that's  new . . .


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2011)

To recap:
Structure that goes out to sea with a walking/viewing platform = pier
Inland tall thin structure that offers a viewing platform via an elevator = tower


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Following on from this feature about the West Pier, this thing is being touted as its successor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks more like a sounding rod


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 4, 2011)

Its a vertical pier for flying machines.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2011)

Decent view of the French coast on clear days, though.

Surely the 'Gherkin' is the dildo, this is just Peter Crouch with a neck brace.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Decent view of the French coast on clear days, though.


I wonder how much they'll charge for your 15 minute view?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2011)

Possibly the equivalent of what the Victorians charged for entrance to the pier?


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2015)

Here's how it's looking now:
















Brighton’s i360 tower under construction -photos


----------



## Enviro (Jul 22, 2015)

This is what it looked like when they were lifting one of the cans onto the base of the jacking tower platform:


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2015)

London_Calling said:


> Possibly the equivalent of what the Victorians charged for entrance to the pier?


West Pier was free admission before it was closed, as is the Palace Pier now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 22, 2015)

Kitcats legacy - 180 degrees of fuck all


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 22, 2015)

meanwhile on the east side of the town, half the seafront walkway is collapsing and closed off


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 22, 2015)

Talking of Brighton seafront - this is a rather lovely short film
http://player.bfi.org.uk/film/watch-brighton-story-1955/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 22, 2015)

Indeliblelink said:


> meanwhile on the east side of the town, half the seafront walkway is collapsing and closed off



It's been fenced off for at least the last 4 years.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 22, 2015)

some of it maybe, there's certainly been more closed off in the last year or so.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Victorian sea defences might need some maintence who knew?
  The cunts behind the i360 not only got a fuck off loan from the council also got the ferris wheel to fuck off
  If we had to have something pointlessy batshit a reproduction of the daddy long legs railway was the way to go
  Who wouldn't want a mini mobile pier?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 15, 2016)

We have lift off. The passenger "pod" made it's first journey to the top of the pole yesterday evening.
I'm a bit disappointed it seems to stop a good way short of the very top, the mirrored bottom is quite cool though.




pictures off Twitter


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2016)

I like it. Reminds me of the big needle thing on O'Connell St, back in Dublin.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

£15 a go for normal folks and £25 for 'priority' visitors.  And it's now called the _British Airways_ i360.

I'd prefer it if the West Pier was back, thanks.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 15, 2016)

Corporate bullshit that the majority of Brighton didn't want, & certainly didn't want to pay for.


----------



## sealion (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> £15 a go for normal folks and £25 for 'priority' visitors.  And it's now called the _British Airways_ i360.
> 
> I'd prefer it if the West Pier was back, thanks.


Local residents get a price reduction at certain times of the day. It is an eyesore that sadly i can see from my flat,entirely out of sync with the beautiful regency buildings.I am not sure it will make much money outside of the summer holidays.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 15, 2016)

Even in the fucking summer on hazy days you're not going to see fuck all further than a few miles - & not forgetting the 180 degrees _of fuck all_!

I'm going to ask to go up for free when the sea mist rolls in.


----------



## sealion (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Even in the fucking summer on hazy days you're not going to see fuck all further than a few miles - & not forgetting the 180 degrees _of fuck all_!
> 
> I'm going to ask to go up for free when the sea mist rolls in.


That's what i was thinking.Do you think it will stay there for long?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 15, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> That's what i was thinking.Do you think it will stay there for long?



It'll stay for as long as it's paid for I suspect. God knows what the salty sea air will do for it of course!


----------



## sealion (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It'll stay for as long as it's paid for I suspect. God knows what the salty sea air will do for it of course!


Yeah.It will look like a fucking rusty nail in a couple of years.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 15, 2016)

And more than likely condemned within 5


----------



## sealion (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And more than likely condemned within 5


We can only hope. Funny enough when im on Hove lawns i block it out of my mind,A joint or 2 later i look up and think where the fuck did that come from,has the space shuttle taken a nose dive.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 15, 2016)

That's not aesthetically pleasing at all.


----------



## sealion (Jun 15, 2016)

wiskey said:


> That's not aesthetically pleasing at all.


It looks like a factory funnel from the ground and from local viewing points.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 16, 2016)

Its completely fucking pointless £15 to £25! They are having a laugh,the idea that theirs going to be a massive queue at that price its £60 for a family of four! bless


----------



## likesfish (Jun 16, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> We have lift off. The passenger "pod" made it's first journey to the top of the pole yesterday evening.
> I'm a bit disappointed it seems to stop a good way short of the very top, the mirrored bottom is quite cool though.
> 
> View attachment 88459
> ...


 Those pics look so badly  photoshopped but its real and brighton council supported this farce


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2016)

What the fuck is this horseshit? Why would you build something like that? What possible fucking reason? 

Fucking hell.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> What the fuck is this horseshit? Why would you build something like that? What possible fucking reason?
> 
> Fucking hell.


----------



## sealion (Jun 21, 2016)

i360 facing boycott after contract jobs advertised at minimum wage despite Living Wage pledge


----------



## Wookey (Jun 21, 2016)

A smooth, rungless pole stretching up, the summit only for the elite who can afford it. Great view if you're at the top, looks like shit from below.... It's rather emblematic of society, isn't it?


----------



## joevsimp (Jun 21, 2016)

Ugh, I'm going back to Brighton for the first time in 5 years (lived there for 5 years before) forgot that this was actually finished,


----------



## sealion (Jun 21, 2016)

Wookey said:


> A smooth, rungless pole stretching up, the summit only for the elite who can afford it. Great view if you're at the top, looks like shit from below.... It's rather emblematic of society, isn't it?


On a misty day only the bottom half is visible from the ground.I would say it's a massive business risk dependable on good, clear and non windy weather.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 23, 2016)

As soon as we have dates for demo against low pay, I'll post them up.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 17, 2016)

Any idea when this thing is due to open, it seems like it has been going on forever.


----------



## sealion (Jul 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Any idea when this thing is due to open, it seems like it has been going on forever.



Im not sure that ba are sure yet.

i360 cancels wedding with less than month's notice because of delays


----------



## sealion (Jul 17, 2016)

There was daily test runs up to last week.The pod was sent up and left there for an hour or so,then sent halfway and left to sit for an hour,it has not moved this week.It is still very much a building site with lots of paving and fancy concrete seating being installed.


----------



## sealion (Jul 17, 2016)

Wage victory for i360 staff


----------



## sealion (Jul 21, 2016)

We have lift off

i360 to open on August 4 and tickets now on sale


----------



## sealion (Jul 21, 2016)

What a load of shite.

"Architects David Marks and Julia Barfield said: "The team behind British Airways i360 has gone beyond the call of duty and created a new landmark they should all be proud of".

"Built at the landward end of Brighton's historic West Pier, British Airways i360 is a modern day vertical pier which invites visitors to walk on air and gain a new perspective on the city, just as the West Pier invited Victorian society to walk on water.”

A modern day vertical pier.
Yeah without the bumper cars,ghost train,amusement arcade,candy floss etc,etc.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 21, 2016)

cheers Sea Lion - I have booked


----------



## sealion (Jul 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> cheers Sea Lion - I have booked


If it's not cloudy you might see the roof of my house,have fun.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2016)

I might even see some rellies houses, if I knew where they lived!
BTW. I won't be looking. I can't stand heights


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 22, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> invites visitors to walk on air


----------



## sealion (Jul 22, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I might even see some rellies houses, if I knew where they lived!
> BTW. I won't be looking. I can't stand heights


I would imagine you won't be up there too long anyway.


----------



## Enviro (Jul 22, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I might even see some rellies houses, if I knew where they lived!
> BTW. I won't be looking. I can't stand heights



Maybe they'll let you go down the ladder if you've had enough


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2016)

For my sins and phobias, I've have climbed and descended the ladders/stairs at both the OXO tower and the new bridge steam museum water tower


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> What a load of shite.
> 
> "Architects David Marks and Julia Barfield said: "The team behind British Airways i360 has gone beyond the call of duty and created a new landmark they should all be proud of".
> 
> ...


And free entry. And fresh sea air. And deckchairs. And everything that made a pier a pier.


----------



## sealion (Jul 22, 2016)

editor said:


> And free entry. And fresh sea air. And deckchairs. And everything that made a pier a pier.



Yep.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 23, 2016)

Good job it wasn't open today & people had bought tickets - started off a lovely day but now the sea mist's rolled in you can't see your hand in front of your face!


----------



## sealion (Jul 23, 2016)

[QUOTE)"Mr.Bishie, post: 14618591, member: 13"]Good job it wasn't open today & people had bought tickets - started off a lovely day but now the sea mist's rolled in you can't see your hand in front of your face! [/QUOTE]

But you can still "walk on air" so all is well.


----------



## sealion (Jul 23, 2016)

At 3pm today only a third of the Dildo was visible from the ground upwards from my view 15 metres away. I suppose as visitors will have pre booked and paid to go on it BA won't lose to much money on bad weather days.


----------



## sealion (Aug 1, 2016)

So as of Thursday visitors and the people of Brighton will be able to "walk on air"

i360 to launch with a bang


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 1, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> So as of Thursday visitors and the people of Brighton will be able to "walk on air"
> 
> i360 to launch with a bang




Walk on air, urgh, when you fly in a plane do you 'walk on air'? Of course not, you walk in the plane. You'd have thought British Airways of all people would understand how these things work.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 1, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Walk on air, urgh, when you fly in a plane do you 'walk on air'? Of course not, you walk in the plane. You'd have thought British Airways of all people would understand how these things work.


I'll buy you a ticket if you spend the entire duration of your travel singing (only) the chorus of 'Walking In The Air' from The Snowman.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 1, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I'll buy you a ticket if you spend the entire duration of your travel singing (only) the chorus of 'Walking In The Air' from The Snowman.



I sing with the voice of an angel. Lucifer.

I have once 'walked' from Malaga to Heathrow. The joys of travelling with a three year old. Travelling to Mumbai with a three year old in December, would rather not walk that one...


----------



## sealion (Aug 1, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Walk on air, urgh, when you fly in a plane do you 'walk on air'? Of course not, you walk in the plane. You'd have thought British Airways of all people would understand how these things work.


PR guff innit. You are unique you can do the impossible just give us twenty odd quid.


----------



## sealion (Aug 1, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I'll buy you a ticket if you spend the entire duration of your travel singing (only) the chorus of 'Walking In The Air' from The Snowman.


Whilst dressed in astronaut clobber.


----------



## sealion (Aug 1, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I sing with the voice of an angel. Lucifer.
> 
> I have once 'walked' from Malaga to Heathrow


----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2016)

hash tag said:


> cheers Sea Lion - I have booked


Enjoy.


----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 3, 2016)

Cheers, but I won't enjoy it 
Fwiw, there was a chat about it on r4 early yesterday evening.
I was speaking to a local rellie on phone recently who is up in arms over it and the waste of money


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Cheers, but I won't enjoy it
> Fwiw, there was a chat about it on r4 early yesterday evening.
> I was speaking to a local rellie on phone recently who is up in arms over it and the waste of money


Well there has been a lot of cuts to essential services,a lack of "affordable"housing and surgery closures due to lack of funding.People are also concerned with the precedent it will set for future planning applications.
This has been suggested for Maderia drive.

Luxury flats proposal for seafront terraces


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2016)

More luxury! That's the ticket!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 3, 2016)

Brighton is not the cheapest of places and Hove is the upper end of the area, so no surprise there.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 3, 2016)

Brighton's i360: World's thinnest tower to open - BBC News



> Chief Executive of i360, Eleanor Harris, claimed the tower would transform Brighton's tourism prospects.
> 
> She said: "We have built the world's first vertical cable car...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 3, 2016)

Brighton's i360: World's thinnest tower to open - BBC News


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 3, 2016)

I had the dubious pleasure of translating a voiceover script about this today: "A bold and unusual achievement that tourists should love!" FFS


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Brighton is not the cheapest of places and Hove is the upper end of the area, so no surprise there.


It's not in Hove,Its nearly a mile from Hove.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 4, 2016)

And to think, the majority of my family come from down there


----------



## hash tag (Aug 4, 2016)

The plan was, ma in law comes down from the north, 2 of us do sewer tour, have lunch with mad woman and do tower late in afternoon. The sewer tour booked for months has just been cancelled because of pride. Getting dinner in afterwards will be hell because of pride. Bollocks. 
Oh and the London to Brighton trains will be packed.


----------



## sealion (Aug 4, 2016)

So it has opened for business today,lots of suits down there and staff dressed as the Penguin from Batman films selling you shit and booze.That famous non commercial broadcaster are doing a live radio show from the site.Along with mentioning BA every 30 seconds they keep saying how great it is for the people of Brighton and what a beautiful iconic structure it is.They also interviewed punters who had just "walked on air" and Bobs your uncle the word iconic gets rolled out again and again.If i were a cynic i would say the beeb are reading from a script.


----------



## sealion (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh and tonights firework display has been canceled due to the er,,coastal weather, The back slapping session still go's ahead regardless.


----------



## sealion (Aug 4, 2016)

hash tag said:


> The plan was, ma in law comes down from the north, 2 of us do sewer tour, have lunch with mad woman and do tower late in afternoon. The sewer tour booked for months has just been cancelled because of pride. Getting dinner in afterwards will be hell because of pride. Bollocks.
> Oh and the London to Brighton trains will be packed.


No trains out of London bridge this weekend either.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2016)

Well, that first flight didn't go according to plan! 

45 minutes late cos the doors wouldn't close. Finally at 2.45 it slid up the pole, but not to the 138m. The 20 minutes viewing time was cut short to about 5 mins max, & it made the descent. Half way down there were shrieks of panic as an unexpected jolt had hearts in mouths. Stationary there for another 5 mins until back to terra firma 

I watched it, & listened to Sussex Radio, but I doubt this'll get a mention in the media this evening.

200 folks crammed into a donut at 15 quid a pop. Lovely jubley!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Oh and tonights firework display has been canceled due to the er,,coastal weather, The back slapping session is still go's ahead regardless.



The fireworks are apparently on a boat that can't make the journey to Brighton!


----------



## sealion (Aug 4, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The fireworks are apparently on a boat that can't make the journey to Brighton!


Yeah i heard it might be wet at sea this evening.


----------



## sealion (Aug 4, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Finally at 2.45 it slid up the pole, but not to the 138m.


I heard on the radio that it is not designed to go all the way up.It stops 30 odd metre's short of the top.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I heard on the radio that it is not designed to go all the way up.It stops 30 odd metre's short of the top.



Yep. The pole is about 168? I think they said. Still 5 minutes is a skank


----------



## sealion (Aug 4, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Yep. The pole is about 168? I think they said. Still 5 minutes is a skank


"Skanking on air Just like the Victorians did on water".


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2016)

BBC South East just reported that those that were skanked on the first flight will be getting a refund


----------



## hash tag (Aug 7, 2016)

Well that was "fun". They have yet to sort out crowd flow as it took an age to get off because everyone stood around by the exit looking at the 
merchandised photos you had to endure before getting on it. Have to say, as someone who does not like heights it was fine, I think because of the huge floor. Other than that, it was exactly as expected. You get in a caapsule, you get taken to a height, you come down again and get off, end of.
Ma in law loved it, wifey wants to go back, me I need a new phone as I found out the camera in my smartphone is buggered.


----------



## moon (Aug 8, 2016)

Did this really happen?


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 8, 2016)

Brighton's i360 tower: Passenger stuck - BBC News

150 stuck in it

my first thought was oh they can come down the stairs, then I looked it up. fuck going on that thing, no thanks!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 9, 2016)

Id sooner be stuck in that than the cable car, overnight, in France! French Alps cable cars rescue bid resumes - BBC News


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 9, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Id sooner be stuck in that than the cable car, overnight, in France! French Alps cable cars rescue bid resumes - BBC News



yes, i was stuck in a cable car once (for 5 minutes before it started moving again) and that was enough for me to vow never to get on one again.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 9, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Brighton's i360 tower: Passenger stuck - BBC News
> 
> 150 stuck in it
> 
> my first thought was oh they can come down the stairs, then I looked it up. fuck going on that thing, no thanks!



Looks like they were only stuck a few feet above the ground...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh dear 

Brighton's i360 tower: Attraction closed after breakdown - BBC News


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2016)

They should put some more lubrication on it


----------



## sealion (Sep 13, 2016)

Lucky for them it wasn't windy down here today.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 18, 2016)

LOL 

More Misery For i360: Now 76 Passengers Demand Refund After Hungover Mans Flatulence Results In ‘Ride From Hell’


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 18, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> LOL
> 
> More Misery For i360: Now 76 Passengers Demand Refund After Hungover Mans Flatulence Results In ‘Ride From Hell’


Also from that site:

Whitehawk Man Faces Jail Term After Defecating on Seagull in Revenge Attack

SOUTHERN COMMUTERS ANGRY AT ‘SHOW OFF’ CORBYN FOR POSING IN THE KIND OF SPACE THEY WOULD KILL THEIR NAN FOR

BRIGHTON MAN STILL FINDING GLITTER IN HIS ARSE CRACK A WEEK ON FROM PRIDE


----------



## hash tag (Sep 19, 2016)

They should be in the local news headlines thread


----------



## hash tag (Jul 7, 2017)

It has won awards, don't you know British Airways i360


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It has won awards, don't you know British Airways i360


Who can be failed to be moved by the double curved ‘oblate ellipsoid’?


----------



## Tom A (Jul 7, 2017)

Reminds me of the Radio City Tower in Liverpool.


----------



## sealion (Jul 7, 2017)

From the blurb,

The jury also felt that there was a sense of delight in the way the pod emerges from the bowels of the earth, which can be enjoyed by passers-by.

This is not my experience as a local who passes it almost daily. When the pod or should i say double curved ‘oblate ellipsoid rises from the ground the majority of passers by turn away. This is because you have a hundred plus tourists with cameras aimed at and snapping away in your direction


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2017)

what does the "i" mean? - Is that lower case letter not trademarked yet ?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2017)

eye i presume


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2017)

As in eyepod?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2017)

as in an eye in the sky or eye can see 360/far etc etc
or can't call it Brighton Eye due to London Eye and possibility of getting sued so let's be clever and call it ''i'
they were prob full of glee when someone came up with it!


----------



## sealion (Jul 7, 2017)

bimble said:


> what does the "i" mean? - Is that lower case letter not trademarked yet ?


“The ‘i’ stands for intelligence, innovation and integrity,” says David Marks, one half of Marks Barfield, the husband-and-wife architects behind the London Eye and now creators of the British seaside’s latest surreal spectacle. It might also stand for incredible – that their madcap scheme ever got off the ground.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2017)

Apple will be quite cross, iHope.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 7, 2017)

They should call it the iSore.


----------



## sealion (Jul 7, 2017)

bimble said:


> iHope.


Very good


----------



## sealion (Jul 7, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> They should call it the iSore.


When the tree outside my window sheds it's leaves i can see it. Cheers my winter up no end


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 7, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> They should call it the iSore.



We do, that is it's nickname in Brighton.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 10, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It has won awards, don't you know British Airways i360



Definite circle jerk by the RIBA


----------



## sealion (Jul 10, 2017)

i360 loses its world record title to Texan rival


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2017)

Spotting this thread made me laugh, because an old mate was in it when it first broke down, and the replies to his FB post were so funny, not that I can find them now, but I was reminded of this...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 3, 2018)

Brighton i360’s fate tied to financial restructuring specialist’s advice


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 3, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Brighton i360’s fate tied to financial restructuring specialist’s advice



That doesn't surprise me, it's over-hyped & over-priced.

I actually had a free [dark] evening 'flight' on the i360, the free champagne was nice, but otherwise it was all a bit pointless - oh, look a load of lights, some sticking out to sea (the pier), be buggered if I would pay £15+ to go up in it.


----------



## Mrs D (Oct 3, 2018)

£15? Sounds like it would be worth about £4. Compare with Southend pier return train ticket at £5.20 and Saltburn Cliff Lift £2 return.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 3, 2018)

I’ve had a beer in the seafront bar, that’s about as far as I’ve been with it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2018)

Was in Brighton last Friday and we briefly considered going up it.

Didn't.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 3, 2018)

Presume we've seen Norman's set up there. the crowd mostly look like they wish they were somewhere else or maybe they just realized there's no toilet.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 5, 2018)

Boss of i360 quits before crucial meeting

Quits but still paid until the end of Feb next year? How the fuck does that work then? Corporate fucking slugs!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Boss of i360 quits before crucial meeting
> 
> Quits but still paid until the end of Feb next year? How the fuck does that work then? Corporate fucking slugs!


next time i resign i'm going to refer my bosses to this decision.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 5, 2018)

Wasn't aware that it's the residents of Brighton & Hove who have funded this thing. And in classic neo-liberal tradition it will be a private company that reaps any profits, but the muggy council tax payers who'll bear any losses.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 5, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Wasn't aware that it's the residents of Brighton & Hove who have funded this thing. And in classic neo-liberal tradition it will be a private company that reaps any profits, but the muggy council tax payers who'll bear any losses.



The whole thing was originally supposed to be privately financed, then they went cap in hand to the council for a £15m loan, that ended-up being a £36m loan - towards the total cost of £46m. 

Of course, it was the Green Party in minority control of the council at the time, bless them.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> Presume we've seen Norman's set up there. the crowd mostly look like they wish they were somewhere else or maybe they just realized there's no toilet.



Looks very tired and desperate.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 5, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> Presume we've seen Norman's set up there. the crowd mostly look like they wish they were somewhere else or maybe they just realized there's no toilet.




I had completely forgotten how long twilight is in England!


----------



## moon (Oct 12, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> The whole thing was originally supposed to be privately financed, then they went cap in hand to the council for a £15m loan, that ended-up being a £36m loan - towards the total cost of £46m.
> 
> Of course, it was the Green Party in minority control of the council at the time, bless them.



Yes one thing I have learnt about the Green Party is that they are completely green in terms of economy and finance, the business sector takes full advantage of this..


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 7, 2019)

likesfish said:


> The cunts behind the i360 not only got a fuck off loan from the council also got the ferris wheel to fuck off



We are getting a giant ferris wheel this year, they are getting ready to drive foundations into the beach, between the pier & lido. 



> BUILDERS have started work on a big wheel as tall as nine double-decker buses.
> 
> The 46-metre high Worthing Observation Wheel (WOW), the biggest on the south coast, began construction today.
> The WOW will be open for a six to nine month period between April and October for the next three years before it is dismantled each winter.



Builders start work on south coast's biggest Ferris wheel


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2019)

Because Worthing wants to compete with Brighton or Portsmouth in terms of exciting attractions.


----------

